#   >  Motorola GM160

## EW1LN

, ,  ?

----------


## Sime

GM140-GM160  Professional radio CPS R06.01.00
, ,          :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## EW1LN

,    , ,   GM160.EXE  :Smile:

----------


## Sime

.   .          ip  dns. ,    :  http://ciscom.ru/hackersrussia/block/radio/_
 http: http://www.hackersrussia.ru/block/radio/_
       ,      -   ...

----------


## Sime

....       ?   Professional Radio CPS Latest European version (R060100MD)*      -    ,       -  (8.5).   -    ...  ?   -   GM140, GM160 RSS R04.00.00      404,  -       -     .

----------


## PNk

> .   .          ip  dns. ,    :  http://ciscom.ru/hackersrussia/block/radio/_
>  http: http://www.hackersrussia.ru/block/radio/_
>        ,      -   ...


        .

----------


## Delyan Ivanon

GM160     GM360   :Smile:

----------


## Delyan Ivanon

firmware.

----------


## RZ6AVR

,       .      ?

----------


## Delyan Ivanon

CPS "R06.01.00 MD"    .  R06.01.00-MD oe   R04.00.00

----------


## mamo

GM-160  R 06.04             6         total comanderom .

----------


## ut5vf

> total comanderom .


    .

----------


## arkas

!
 .  Motorola GM160 R05.07.02      . .   .
  .
.

----------


## Kentor

:Smile:

----------


## dimberg

.  ,      .     ,       .
 .   MOTOROLA GM160.   ,    -        (136-174 , 403-470 ), 128 .     : ,  ,    ,  .    .      :Smile: .   ,     ,     .     .  . ,     ,    .
.

----------


## Strannik

. 
.
P.S.       ,     !   :Very Happy:

----------


## EU1SR

> Motorola GM160


http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/motorola/

----------


## Poldenis

Motorola GM160,  ,  ,   .                  .

----------


## Poldenis

,  .

----------


## Poldenis

*     GM160  COM- 9 pin   USB    RJ-45 8 pin.*

----------


## Poldenis

http://cb-radio1.narod2.ru/programmatori/

----------


## UN7RX

GM-160.       GM-300?      .

 , ,    ?

----------


## RX6MR

..
            .
 ,       ....
     .... ??

*  20 ():*

,     FirmWare update
        ..     ....
        .cpg   ...
* Motorola GM160 (MW307BC)*

----------


## RX6MR

> 146-174


  ...     ....   ....

----------


## RX6MR

136 - 174           ,   .....
    !!!

----------


## RX6MR

> -.


       .....
  ......   ....

----------


## RX6MR

> , (  )    ?


      ....     ....  ,         ....             .....

----------


## ko66jf

*  22 ():*

RX6MR !       !     .

----------


## ko66jf

...

----------


## RX6MR

> ...


   !!!.....   ...  ...  .... 
    .....73 ....

----------


## XENOMORPH

pin

----------


## noshenko_dima

,     cps ?

----------


## Valery R.

!

  GM-160  R06.11.10  .
   R06.11.07 .

----------

